
Fashion Freedom Initiative - buovjaga
https://fashionfreedom.eu/
======
nerdponx
For everyone else wondering what exactly this is, I finally found an
explanation in their blog:

 _This new organization exists to fund the development of open source tools so
that designers and makers like you can create ethical and profitable high
quality garments and is dedicated to reducing waste and improving labor
conditions in the fashion industry. We address these challenges in a practical
way by producing the (software) tools of change._

[https://fashionfreedom.eu/2017/11/who-the-is-the-
ffi/](https://fashionfreedom.eu/2017/11/who-the-is-the-ffi/)

~~~
samat
Oh my god. All I got from their website was bullshit on ‘fostering
collaboration’. Thanks a lot!

Actually, I would pay for a service which would provide such explanations for
most website and webpages I browse!

------
akubera
After speaking with someone who knows, "freedom" here relates to "freedom from
the manufacturing restrictions that make it hard to be an independent
designer". Apparently things like production minimums are one of the main
reasons independent fashion companies go under.

That being said, I personally don't see much here outside of statements of
their intentions & values. On their blog there is a broken link to a github
project (now found at [https://github.com/valentina-
project/vpo2](https://github.com/valentina-project/vpo2)) to a Qt/C++ pattern-
making app (GPL3) for anyone interested in that kind of work/being a part of
this community.

Between the 3 blog posts, hero-image of a book you can't buy, and the
founder's profile picture being a pokémon, I think it's early days and
shouldn't be judged yet.

------
DoreenMichele
Okay, I love the idea. I see some typos and awkward phrasing that sounds like
"Engrish" to me. It desperately needs a "start here" section and a better
means to convey to people what this is about.

I have long wanted to do something in clothing, but I am very aware that
bespoke clothing is simply out of reach, price-wise, for most people. My
mother sews beautifully and trained with a tailor briefly in her teens. She
sewed a lot of my clothes when I was growing up and I routinely stood for
fittings. She also sewed a lot of clothes for my kids when they were little. I
lived far away and took measurements periodically. In addition to knowing how
to take measurements, I am handy with a seam ripper. But the kind of skill my
mother has is beyond me.

So my long standing fantasy has been to do a line of mass customization
clothing. My thought is this would potentially be a means to leverage
technology to provide semi custom clothes at a fraction of the bespoke price.

I would love to see what this organization can do to lower the barriers
between me and this daydream of mine. Because it has always seemed to be an
aspiration completely out of reach for me. But I only have some vague idea of
what they do thanks to one of the comments * here, not because of the
information on the landing page of their site.

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15846271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15846271)

~~~
ZenoArrow
> "So my long standing fantasy has been to do a line of mass customization
> clothing. My thought is this would potentially be a means to leverage
> technology to provide semi custom clothes at a fraction of the bespoke
> price."

I have similar dreams. I have some ideas on how to simplify the design of
Jacquard looms, which I see as a vehicle to get there, but these ideas are
just at the exploratory stage at the moment.

If Jacquard looms are new to you, I can recommend this video introduction:

[http://youtu.be/K6NgMNvK52A](http://youtu.be/K6NgMNvK52A)

Something I think about often is how to roll out tools like this to the mass
market in a positive way. I can see some downsides in democratising fashion,
but handled right I think it could be an enormous source of joy.

------
reitanqild
I immediately thought of freedom from fashion.

Like real good jeans, freedom to wear real workwear at work (yep, I miss
blåkläder and snickers).

Or even a good old-fashioned uniform. It doesn't need to be camo or even
green. Just made for usability instead of making a statement.

Ironically the biggest "statement" we could make right now using clothes would
be that.

------
dkuder
I guessed from the title that this was looking to secure a right to dress as
one wished in the EU. In particular to wear a head covering or full body
covering that might be associated with a particular religion. Like it would be
cool to wear a miter even if you aren't a Roman Catholic bishop.

~~~
schoen
See generally

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumptuary_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumptuary_law)

------
msla
This looks like an environmentalist group. What does it have to do with
"Fashion Freedom"?

